# Handtools



## Huskybill (Feb 7, 2020)

being a mechanic at 16 yo I started buying hand tools this is in the late 60’s. I had husky socket sets. When I worked at the dealer I purchased a few MAC wrenches at a time. I added a set of s-k wrenches and socket sets latter on as a upgrade. These tools lasted for many decades. Now a few years ago I started buying tools for my sons. I picked up s-k tools on eBay. But there’s a new brand of tools it’s tekon. What pushed me to tekton tools was my snapon dead blow hammers all cracked apart. The plastic just fell apart. They don’t want to know anything about there guaranteed tools. Why am I buying up snapon? S-k has the best warranty out there. Even tekton stands behind there tools too.

https://www.tekton.com/

eBay for s-k, proto, Williams, craftsman.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 7, 2020)

Except for the ones I lost, I'm still using the S-K tools I bought the 60's. Used to be S-K Wayne. They had great 4way lug wrenches. If they rang when you dropped them, you know they were good steel.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 7, 2020)

One thing I have learned is warranty is only as good as the dealer honoring it.
For example here Echo has a five-year homeowner warranty, but most dealers will refuse honoring it after six months due to "normal tear and wear", especially on the brittle feeder heads they use on low-end trimmers. Will you sue the dealer or the Echo importer over a €200 trimmer? Precisely, as much as they would deserve it. 

As per tools this probably won't mean anything to people in the US but I use a mixture of Facom (made before they were taken over by Stanley), Gedore and Hozan, plus a few other odds and bits, such as the left-handed drill bits I have never used.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Feb 7, 2020)

Tekton makes great tools. Their ratchets are top notch, and their customer service is second to none. I bought a ratchet from them recently and it had a bad spot in the chrome, but still fully functional. I sent a picture to their customer service and within 3 days I had a new ratchet and was told I can keep the old one. No hassle at all. I have several of their tools and can't think of any that aren't holding up.

Some of their tools are still catching up, they import alot, but they are making an effort to produce more and more tools in the U.S.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 7, 2020)

Wright makes great wrenches. I've had really great luck with the stuff from harbor freight. Zero questions on the warranty. Way less hassle than other brands. Cheap enough that you can have a set anywhere you might want one.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 7, 2020)

I asked my helper to sort out sockets. After a while he said there were just too many. So I try to explain a few times I was stranded some where and really need some tools to change a starter or replace alternator. Thanks


----------



## agvg (Feb 7, 2020)

I do realy like Stahlwille, Hazet and old Bacho tools, and of course Knipex. The problem is that you don't dare to use such tools out in the field.

Sent fra min Nokia 7.1 via Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 7, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Wright makes great wrenches. I've had really great luck with the stuff from harbor freight. Zero questions on the warranty. Way less hassle than other brands. Cheap enough that you can have a set anywhere you might want one.


Almost forgot about Wright. I have a set of sockets and ratchet I bought in 1971 and still use them on my boat.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Feb 7, 2020)

Can’t beat harbor freight impact sockets. All my chromes are craftsman wrenches and screw drivers i like snap.tekton makes good stuff and so does oem tools. I ordered a set of oem tools o ring picks and use them all the time. There also perfect for cleaning the crap out of bar grooves.


----------



## catbuster (Feb 7, 2020)

My wrenches are a mix of MAC & Proto, same with sockets. I have sine Blackhawk stuff, from when it was a Proto line. It’s a lot better when your tool truck guy also carries Ingersoll-Rand and Milwaukee, makes him pretty much a one-stop shop. There’s a lot of value in convenience. I call Mike up,I tell him what I need and it shows up on Monday in the MAC truck.

Snap-On/Blue Point/Matco/MAC may seem overpriced up front, but the warranty and service make up for the cost of using them if they’re used every day, or often and hard. Not to mention the fact those tools feel better in your hand and often make a painful job bearable.


----------

